# holding...but not sure what



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a fish that has been holding since yesterday. I posted here a while ago to get help IDing my fish, and it was thought that this fish was a metriaclima callainos. However, it seems much deeper blue than the female photos I have seen of this fish. What do you think? The other fish I have in the tank are: Male metriaclima greshakei, male Mbamba, male lab chisumulae, male cyno afra cobue, male Hap 44 "thick skin" and a female m auratus. If it is indeed a m callainos, I guess the male greshakei could be the father correct? If it is not a callainos, what do you think it is? and who do you think the daddy is?


























She also has 2 small orange egg spots now too that are not in the photos

Greshakei:


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes she is a metriaclima callainos. I have 2, a male and a female. I know ones a female becasue she has held twice already, and I have only had her for 3 months. The first time she didn't keep them, the second time is right now and she just had fry yesterday.
No clue on who the father would be! Sorry!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Your female is definitely a Metriaclima callainos. Females can be darker or lighter blue. If you have no male callainos, then the father could be any male in your tank. Most likely would be the most dominant males but I have seen very low ranking males sneak off with a female while the tank boss was busy.

Mbuna will readily cross if not not kept in proper gender ratios. Even then it just makes it less likely, but doesn't eliminate it.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

You seemed to imply you only have one Callainos, in which case the daddy is most likely M. Greshaki. Let her spit in the tank and nature will runs its course.


----------

